# Paph Gloria Naugle growing tips?



## ncart (Oct 2, 2009)

What are some of the best tips to get this plant to bloom? I bought the plant 5 years ago with a flower spike. This was the last time I saw its flower. Althought the plant itself is nicely growing with 6 growths, it shows no signs of blooming.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2009)

You're doing way better than I am....


----------



## Ernie (Oct 2, 2009)

Buy another one with "newer" roths parentage. Or look for Magic Lantern onto multiflorals or micranthum onto roths hybrids. Adding a generation helps these bloom more reliably IMO. Like Paph. Sommerwind (Saint Swithin X micranthum) or Paph. Fourman's Bloody Snow (Magic Lantern X wilhelminiae) or Paph. Taiwan Rose (Lady Isabel X micranthum) or Paph. Tristar Rainbow (Vanguard X micranthum). Still not as nice as a real GN, but will keep you happy while you wait. Think big, pink, puffy on one side and roths-heavy Coryo on the other. 

-Ernie


----------



## ncart (Oct 3, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Buy another one with "newer" roths parentage. Or look for Magic Lantern onto multiflorals or micranthum onto roths hybrids. Adding a generation helps these bloom more reliably IMO. Like Paph. Sommerwind (Saint Swithin X micranthum) or Paph. Fourman's Bloody Snow (Magic Lantern X wilhelminiae) or Paph. Taiwan Rose (Lady Isabel X micranthum) or Paph. Tristar Rainbow (Vanguard X micranthum). Still not as nice as a real GN, but will keep you happy while you wait. Think big, pink, puffy on one side and roths-heavy Coryo on the other.
> 
> -Ernie



Hmmm. Do you have any to sell?


----------



## carrilloenglish (Oct 3, 2009)

GN is known as a notoriouly difficult bloomer. I find a good cold snap will help. I have my multi X parvi crosses temps around 45-50 degrees at night for about two weeks. Basically, I leave them outside my greenhouse this time of year. This cold snap at night usually triggers this type of breeding to produce buds. The day temps is usually in the upper sixties to low seventies. I was told this trick years ago and it works for me.

Christian


----------



## ncart (Oct 3, 2009)

Christian, thank you for the tip. PNW started getting cooler nights. I am going to try it.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Oct 3, 2009)

Just watch the temps closely. I think 45 degrees is good enough, eventhoug I do know one grower who goes as low as 40 degrees.

Also, the newer remakes of this hybrid are made with strong/better parents that can bloom sooner and without all the tricks you will get on this thread. You may want to buy a newer grex for better results.

Christian


----------



## Candace (Oct 3, 2009)

I do what Christian does with some of my reluctant bloomers. I bring them down to the 45-50 degree range for a few weeks. I usually do this with Delrosi and I'm going to try Luk Luk and Mark Hasegawa this year;>


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 3, 2009)

Good "luk" with Paph. Luk Luk - Ray is probably laughing from the grave at all of us who still try to bloom that thing. 

But Paph. Mark Hasegawa should respond fairly well to the chill treatment. Having Paph. concolor as one parent usually goes a long way to overcome reluctant bloomer syndrome.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Oct 3, 2009)

Is 45 OK for seedlings as well?

JT


----------



## Ernie (Oct 3, 2009)

No, Naoki, sorry. Will keep an eye out for them for you though. The others are right- we will keep a lot of Parvi species and hybrids outside through Halloween unless we see 30's predicted. You really have to resist watering though because cool and wet doesn't usually make happy roots! Brighter light is okay in cooler temps too, but watch closely as falling leaves can change an area's sun exposure overnight. 

Jim, we usually try to grow seedlings warmer (intermediate to warm, nights no lower than 55 in winter, 60-65 when we can help it). Keeps them growing instead of trying to rest or bloom prematurely IMO. 

-Ernie


----------



## ncart (Oct 3, 2009)

Ernie and Christian, here is the question. What would I do with the plants which just got watered? Take them out or keep them inside for a day or two before they go back outside. 

I would hate myself if this tip works. I pretty much gave away the H.K with 4 mature growths in early spring.:sob:


----------



## carrilloenglish (Oct 3, 2009)

Let it dry out for a couple of days and then put it outside for about 12-14 days where the night temp is mid 40ies. This trick is magic! If the growths are blooming size, you will see a sheath soon.

This is how growers get their older and difficult grexes of Delrosi, GN, Harold Koops, Woluense, etc to bloom.

Christian


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

ncart said:


> Hmmm. Do you have any to sell?



eBay!


----------

